# Uh, What the heck do you think is wrong with this fish I caught yesterday???



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Hit up the lake across from work for a half-hour lunch break yesterday. Caught a BASS with a very weird problem. It looked like something was either growing like a tumor, or his intestines were coming out. What the heck do you think is wrong with this fish I caught??? 





































caught a normal one shortly therafter for comparison:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Tumor. Looks sort of like the grouper I catch out of deep water that have their eyes and guts bugging out. I'm going with tumor.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hard to say, but Bass are pretty tough customers. I caught a three-pounder once that had a hook point sticking out of his butt. When I gutted him, I found a spinnerbait. The skirt had been digested, and the rest was rusty, but intact. 

All I can tell you is that's a nasty looking growth on an otherwise healthy looking fish...:--|


----------



## beachman (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like 30 days of bad MOJO for you 

Had a friend who once caught a fish looking like that and the following week the judge ordered him to give his lotto winings to his ex wife


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

In my best Terminator voice
"Its a tumor...."


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont know but I have become a FIRM believer in those Storm and Berkely power bait swimmers..the bass in my local ponds hammer the $#!T out of 'em. All ya gotta do is throw one where you think a bass might be and BAM it gets NAILED. Nice stock you got in those ponds.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

YOu not fishing down by the nuclear reactors's , are ya?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HAHA... i think you did the ole "Stretch" to make him legal..lol 
Stepped on em to stretch em..lol..
Seriously.. looks like the guts are coming out.. maybe while fighting against you, maybe the fish was stabbed by a stick or something? Maybe some garbage an idiot left behind, cut it?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Dito on that Jagsfan oops i meant eaglesfan. Here is a cold one for you:beer: Plus that fish looks skinny. Looks like it has had issues for a while.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

C'mon Zack...it's simple! At my age, it's easy to recognize the problem! It's a BAD case of hemoroids, pure and simple! What that fish needs is more FIBER in it's diet! I'd try fishing with some dough balls with oat bran and rye mixed in! Add a little Metamusil into the mix and you've got it licked...uh...maybe a poor choice of words??? Give it a nice soft do-nut cushion to sit on and I'm sure it will be fine!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

thats a hemmoroid on his bass


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Kajun said:


> thats a hemmoroid on his bass


I wonder if that bass is dating someone in the Navy? Don't tell Lori I said that!


----------

